# Jeff.



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

You asked..

"What happens to a dog whose thresholds are too high to maintain in the bitework ??"

My answer would depend on what you mean exactly by maintain the thresholds, and which thresholds you are talking about (which I still don't know). My answer would also depend on the age of the dog, what you are trying to accomplish in the bite work, what the drive intensity is, and the duration of the drives is and what the dogs nerves are like. 

Without knowing what you mean exactly, my GUESS based on assuming what YOU might mean would be this.

The dog might be flat, might lack intensity, might get bored easily, might be boring to work, might take a lot of energy to work, might have to be worked in short sessions, making progress slower, might require some sort of intensity building maybe through prey guarding, tie out work, night work, fence work or whatever else the decoy could do to work on lowering the thresholds, and bring the intensity up, might crumble from the added pressure if his nerves aren't solid.

Not sure if this is answer is sufficient, because I still don't know what you are asking exactly, it is too vague to me. But hell I'm an idiot, you know this already...

It was a simple honest question, and I figured I would ask since you invited someone else to ask you to clarify what you meant. A simple answer would have been great...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So you couldn't just answer the question ?? You had to start a brand new thread with the title "Jeff" ??


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So you couldn't just answer the question ?? You had to start a brand new thread with the title "Jeff" ??


Thread got locked...someone decided to bring crap over from another board...catch up there buddy.

Doesn't matter anymore, I'm pretty sure I know what your definition of "thresholds" is. 

It was the plural form, the "s" on the end that was messing with me....

I am now assuming you mean what was discussed in the other thread. Active or Re-active in regards to bringing the "fight".

Still can't figure out what the heck this has to do with ENS.

Got it now, I'm kinda slow.....
let's move on


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

What is ENS?

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> What is ENS?
> 
> DFrost


Early neurological stimulation.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh, by seeing all these threads I thought it was related to PMS. Just joking, honest.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Early neurological stimulation.


Ahhhh so. Thank ya ma'am.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

What do you have when you blend PMS with a GPS?

A really pissed off woman that WILL find you! :-o :-#


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> What do you have when you blend PMS with a GPS?
> 
> A really pissed off woman that WILL find you! :-o :-#


pffffffffff !!!!!
(the sound of coffee spraying out my nose....)


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> What do you have when you blend PMS with a GPS?
> 
> A really pissed off woman that WILL find you! :-o :-#


My wife didn't get that one Bob.... and the more I try to explain it the more angry she gets...thanks bud! :razz:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> My wife didn't get that one Bob.... and the more I try to explain it the more angry she gets...thanks bud! :razz:


:-D:-D:-D I'm now past all that fun Matthew so you younguns may as well start enjoying. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Life WILL get better.........actually MUCH better! \\/:wink:


----------

